# 1 Year Rescue Adoption Anniversary



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

It was 1 year ago today that we were given the chance to adopt our two furrkids, Jax and Annie into our home after our beloved Rhett went to the Bridge. 

They have adapted to our home quite well and have become as spoiled as can be. They have also brought so much healing and happiness into our lives and we are forever grateful to them for actually rescuing us.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to you and your beautiful furrkids


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Well done...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1 year Gotcha to you, Jax, and Annie. 

This year has flown by, doesn't seem like it should be a year already.

Wishing you many more happy and healthy years with Jax and Annie to come. 

Great picture of them, they're beautiful and look very happy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carlos*

Happy one year anniversary to you, your wife and Jax & Annie!
God Bless you for adopting them. They are giving you so much and
you are giving them so much!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to you and Annie and Jax. What a beautiful contrast of light blonde and the deep reddish gold. How old are they?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations! So happy to hear that they have changed your lives!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

A very happy One Year Anniversay of your Gotcha Day, Jax and Annie. You are beautiful and so very much loved.


----------

